

New CPU technology lowers voltage to the error point to save 64% on power. - AndrewDucker
http://infocenter.arm.com/help/index.jsp?topic=/com.arm.doc.arp0015a/index.html

======
randomanonymous
Is it that hard to post up a url to an actual page with information, not just
to a generic page on a companies website?

~~~
AndrewDucker
That's the source page of the information, complete with link to a PDF of the
paper.

What more do you want?

~~~
randomanonymous
There are multiple pdf's on there, multiple links etc.

The point is, make it easier for people to go directly to something, and not
just put up a page with a slew of links, pdf's and coverages of multiple
products.

Everyone else on here manages to link to specific info, and not just say here,
here is a website, a ton of info on it, and find wherever it is that's linked
to now. ' .

~~~
AndrewDucker
On the right hand side of that page I get a single article, with a headline of
"Razor: A Low-Power Pipeline Based on Circuit-Level Timing Speculation" and a
link to a single PDF.

It sounds like that's not what you're getting.

In which case I apologise for ARM's website being shit.

